# why put a GTR badge on GTT/S etc?



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

I keep seeing skylines driving around with GTR badge on them when they are not GTR's ! 

Why do people put GTR badges on them? Why not just purchase a GTR if thats what you want. 

I just think to my self what a prat when i see it.


----------



## ChrisIsle (Sep 17, 2009)

Some people just don't have GTR money I would of thought. A GTT R34...£6k ish, badge £2. A Real R34 GTR...£20k ish...Free badges.

I don't see what the problem is really, it's down to the owner. I remember being younger putting RS turbo body kits on XR3i's. Did not think it made me a prat. Just liked look of it.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

fair point that maybe they cant afford a GTR. 

But if i had the money for a 34 gtt and i wanted a GTR i would go out a buy a 32 GTR for the same sort of cost not buy a 34gtt and stick a badge on it .


----------



## ChrisIsle (Sep 17, 2009)

Maybe the insurance then is the killer? It's a big jump from GTS/GTT to GTR. Even if it is a R32. As soon as you mention GTR to the man on the other end of the phone, you can hear him laughing. 

I think it's like any boy racer jobby. When you are young, you want the "fast" version, but can't afford it or insure it. So you just make it look like one. I'm sure plenty of older boys on here will have put GT badges or Lotus badges on their Cortina's etc.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

ChrisIsle said:


> I'm sure plenty of older boys on here will have put GT badges or Lotus badges on their Cortina's etc.


Didn't do it myself but 25 years ago people were putting turbo badges on XR3's before they came out and all sorts of other cars. A lad I worked with put an injection badge on his bottom of the range Citroen along with side skirts (nice touch on a car that had variable ride height) and I ripped the piss out of him mercilessly because it was impossible for it to have been fuel injected at the time. He got really narked and insisted it had been converted but I just ripped him even more.

As you say, it's each to their own, but why bother? Badges often fool very few people so it does seem to be a bit of a waste of time and effort. The best car I saw from many years back was a Mk 1 Escort that had a 3 litre Capri engine in. It was lowered, had Minilite alloys and very discrete twin exhausts but still retained the 1100 badges. That is how it should be done - understated.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

I think some of you GTR owners should make your cars better and stick a GTS badge on 

4WD is for gheys 

:nervous:


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

daft thing is that i have removed the GTR badges from My GTR.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Trev said:


> I think some of you GTR owners should make your cars better and stick a GTS badge on
> 
> 4WD is for gheys
> 
> :nervous:


LOL, ye maybe.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

ChrisIsle said:


> Maybe the insurance then is the killer? It's a big jump from GTS/GTT to GTR. Even if it is a R32. As soon as you mention GTR to the man on the other end of the phone, you can hear him laughing.
> .


But they are all group 20, or they were 7-8 years ago so cant see that they would have changed
Thers an R33 GTS-t near me with a GTR badge on it and to top it off its got "who needs a playstation" printed along the bottom of the number plate. Completely wrong and yes you do think, what a prat.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Oh and the other thing that seems more common is for R33 GTS-t to have GTR rear wings fitted with the GTR end caps, this is very common in the South West.


----------



## ChrisIsle (Sep 17, 2009)

I love the sleeper thing too bud, But I don't mind admitting I have made cars look like something they were not. It's the same on any make you can think off! Saxo VTR's with 16v badges on the back 1/4's, any Ford will have been done with ghia/turbo badges, I see loads of Jaguar's with R badges on them, even on X Types...There never was an R version! 

Plus, I look at it like this, at 17/18 running round in my Turbo lookalike....I got laid much more than my mates with boring 1.3 Populars.


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

It annoys me too but i can see why people do it.
Pulled up next to a Nissan micra with a GTR badge on last week. So wish i was in my GTR. I so wanted to strike up the conversation 'So how are you finding your RB26 engined micra then? Stroker by any chance?'


----------



## ChrisIsle (Sep 17, 2009)

hodgie said:


> But they are all group 20, or they were 7-8 years ago so cant see that they would have changed
> Thers an R33 GTS-t near me with a GTR badge on it and to top it off its got "who needs a playstation" printed along the bottom of the number plate. Completely wrong and yes you do think, what a prat.


Group 20 they might all be, but that doesn't make them cost the same to insure. 

In the example you have pointed out, I agree...He's a prat:thumbsup:


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

ChrisIsle said:


> Plus, I look at it like this, at 17/18 running round in my Turbo lookalike....I got laid much more than my mates with boring 1.3 Populars.



:chuckle:
Veyron badge on order..........its been a few months


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

mattysupra said:


> daft thing is that i have removed the GTR badges from My GTR.


What did you do with them then, sell them to a GTT owner?


----------



## ChrisIsle (Sep 17, 2009)

Wills_GunR33 said:


> :chuckle:
> Veyron badge on order..........its been a few months




Trouble is now, birds my age just don't care if it's a GTR or not...:flame::flame:

But it will prob be the number 1 reason why young GTS or GTT owners fit the GTR badges. Fast and furious has alot to answer for


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

hodgie said:


> Oh and the other thing that seems more common is for R33 GTS-t to have GTR rear wings fitted with the GTR end caps, this is very common in the South West.


To be fair i have no issue with people say fitting a GTR spoiler or bumper maybe. 

Its just putting the badge on that pee's me off. I dont know why but it really does my head in LOL. 


After all, anyone who knows what a GTR is will spot that its not a GTR straight away and the people who dont know what a GTR is ent going to be intrested in the GTR badge!


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

TAZZMAXX said:


> What did you do with them then, sell them to a GTT owner?


LOL, sold them to a chap with a Nissan Micra.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

mattysupra said:


> After all, anyone who knows what a GTR is will spot that its not a GTR straight away and the people who dont know what a GTR is ent going to be intrested in the GTR badge!


That scenario is how I feel about personalised number plates with a persons initials in. If you know them, you know their initials, if you don't know them you're not likely to give a **** who they are anyway. You just know they brought the cheapest plate possible!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

ChrisIsle said:


> Trouble is now, birds my age just don't care if it's a GTR or not...:flame::flame:


Get yourself some kittens and aim a bit younger:chuckle:


----------



## ChrisIsle (Sep 17, 2009)

LOL, I don't think our lass would be too chuffed! 






You got any for sale>


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

I have to hold my hands up to say that my gtst developed a crack in the original spoiler and as such I now have a gtr replacement and it came with the vinyl gtr end caps which I haven't got round to changing. I also have gtr seats which offer far more support then the drab looking gtst seats. The truth is the gtr parts make good upgrades; as said the supportive seats or 
indeed the adjustability of the spoiler.

Apart from that I have worked hard to keep it a gtst. They are good cars in their own right. I do object to complete gtr bodykits on gtst's.


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

furrywoolyhatuk said:


> I have to hold my hands up to say that my gtst developed a crack in the original spoiler and as such I now have a gtr replacement and it came with the vinyl gtr end caps which I haven't got round to changing. I also have gtr seats which offer far more support then the drab looking gtst seats. The truth is the gtr parts make good upgrades; as said the supportive seats or indeed the adjustability of the spoiler.



I cant agree more that GTR parts make good upgrades to the GTST and i would do the same if i had one. From my point of view if i had a good GTR replica then i would probably stick a GTR badge on it. Yours for example looks awesome from your avatar with the gtr spoiler.
I just find it frustrating when the GTR badge gets used here there and everywhere! Even on a Micra......


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

some guy had an M5 badge on his 3 series coupe! :chuckle:


----------



## Darren-mac (May 13, 2009)

My gt-t could pass as a gtr without a shadow of a doubt, wider arches, wings, veilside kit etc etc but there will NEVER be a gtr badge on it. Ever. I couldn't afford a gtr so i bought a gt-t, i thought it looked too long and weak so beefed it up with the arches (which by the way were a nightmare to fit) and kit. It looks very nice now, its individual and done to my taste. The gt-t is a great driving car but thr gtr is in a different league, i can't honestly explain why i would never put a gtr badge on it, i know i just wouldn't.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Darren-mac said:


> My gt-t could pass as a gtr without a shadow of a doubt, wider arches, wings, veilside kit etc etc but there will NEVER be a gtr badge on it. Ever. I couldn't afford a gtr so i bought a gt-t, i thought it looked too long and weak so beefed it up with the arches (which by the way were a nightmare to fit) and kit. It looks very nice now, its individual and done to my taste. The gt-t is a great driving car but thr gtr is in a different league, i can't honestly explain why i would never put a gtr badge on it, i know i just wouldn't.


Like i said before, i have no issues with people bolting on GTR parts , kits etc. Its just the badge that pee's me off! 


I dont know why it annoys me so much as its only a badge lol


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Initial P! said:


> some guy had an M5 badge on his 3 series coupe! :chuckle:



LOL, :thumbsup:


----------



## Darren-mac (May 13, 2009)

Yea well the GTR is the pedigree, an engineering masterpiece so why try and say its something its not. I agree with you


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Darren-mac said:


> Yea well the GTR is the pedigree, an engineering masterpiece so why try and say its something its not. I agree with you


Say's the man with - I quote - "Veilside GTR kitted GTT" as his cars owned under his username 

Brilliant! :thumbsup:


----------



## Darren-mac (May 13, 2009)

Yes, a kit designed for a gtr on my gtt, whats wrong with that?!


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

So this topic has emerged its head again  


So for the record ...

* Nothing wrong with GTR upgrades on GTS's, GTS-T's, GTS4's or GTT's or any other incarnation I have forgotten :chuckle:

* The DO-LUCK R33 GTS-T KIT looks far superior than the GTR version - FACT!

* All Skylines are group twenty insurance regardless. Different people get different quotes that's all based on their history etc.

* Putting a GTR badge on a non GTR is just ... gay. Be proud of your Skyline regardless of the model :clap:


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Darren-mac said:


> Yes, a kit designed for a gtr on my gtt, whats wrong with that?!


Er, nothing! 

You missed my joke


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> So this topic has emerged its head again
> 
> 
> So for the record ...
> ...


yep, i cant see any issue with borrowing parts from another car,just the fact that its not a GTR so why advertice it is a GTR by sticking a badge on there. 

I used a window screen rubber from a Ford on mine, however it wont be sticking a ford badge on the back! 

LOL


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Wills_GunR33 said:


> It annoys me too but i can see why people do it.
> Pulled up next to a Nissan micra with a GTR badge on last week. So wish i was in my GTR. I so wanted to strike up the conversation 'So how are you finding your RB26 engined micra then? Stroker by any chance?'


Lmao, think you need to lighten up, the GTR badge on a Micra is obviously a joke


----------



## Day VG (Jun 23, 2004)

TAZZMAXX said:


> A lad I worked with put an injection badge on his bottom


Crikey! He deserves everything he gets!


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

Day VG said:


> Crikey! He deserves everything he gets!


Gidday Cobber! Got some roo bars for the GTR yet!


Hows Ozzie working out for you Dave?


----------



## Day VG (Jun 23, 2004)

Hi Gav, all good so far thanks, but still waiting for the motor to arrive. The GTR badge thing seems to be a problem over here too. Seen probably 30 Skylines and 25 have had a GTR badge. Not actually seen a GTR yet though!


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

LiamGTR said:


> Lmao, think you need to lighten up, the GTR badge on a Micra is obviously a joke



Trust me i wish it was fella. The GTR badge was just the start. Matte blacked hub caps, shopping lists down the side of the door with HKS & Blitz sunstrips. Windows down tunes up. Cringe worthy and a bad example for the GTR badge to be on. it makes me emotional :bawling:


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

mattysupra said:


> I keep seeing skylines driving around with GTR badge on them when they are not GTR's !
> 
> Why do people put GTR badges on them? Why not just purchase a GTR if thats what you want.
> 
> I just think to my self what a prat when i see it.


So you've never put a gtr badge on anything else?
Try it. I've got a gtr bicycle. Its quick now. I need a brembo upgrade really. 
In fact, I think it would work on other stuff too. 
Think ill stick one on my misses!!


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Whatever floats your boat - after all it is their car - and people can then choose to admire , dislike or simply not give a toss ( 3rd one for me)

BTW Mattysupra I presume your thoughts are the same on fitting HKS/tomei engine caps (or even Nismo ones ) if you dont have an HKS/tomei/Nismo engine .


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Day VG said:


> Crikey! look at this little beauty


Steve Irwin reincarnated and twisting other peoples words! :thumbsup:


----------



## konvert (Jun 22, 2010)

reminds me of the Pug 106 (new style) with a gtr badge and a type r badge i seen at Dartford Tunnel last month, couldnt quite get close enough for the pic. It must have been the hybrid rb26/k20 that made it so hard to get near :runaway:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

it could be worse.

BMW offer "M" badges as a factory option... for any model!!!

mook


----------



## Darren-mac (May 13, 2009)

Do i get a prize?! :chuckle:


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

RSVFOUR said:


> BTW Mattysupra I presume your thoughts are the same on fitting HKS/tomei engine caps (or even Nismo ones ) if you dont have an HKS/tomei/Nismo engine .




Yep LOL. That dont bother me as much tho. :nervous:


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

RSVFOUR said:


> BTW Mattysupra I presume your thoughts are the same on fitting HKS/tomei engine caps (or even Nismo ones ) if you dont have an HKS/tomei/Nismo engine .


Good point.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

furrywoolyhatuk said:


> Good point.




LOL, i have just seen 1 of the gtst 33 in my area i see alot and it is now missing its GTR badge. Either they have looked at this thread or some Basta+d has stolen it :thumbsup:


----------



## Chris Wilson (Aug 20, 2001)

I bought a GTR boot lid and spoiler for my GTS-t and immediately took the GTR badge off as it made me feel silly. Did Nissan ever do a rear GTS-t or GTS badge for the boot lid?


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

Iv seen a few copies but as far as I'm aware it was just sticker badges for the gtst, I like to call them weight saving stickers!


----------



## nickdesign (Feb 9, 2009)

I have an ER34 GT-t and although when I bought it the GT-t sticker had been removed by the previous owner in Japan, I didn't once think to rebadge it as a GTR.

Most people who see it think it is a GTR, and I have to spend more time correcting them explaining the difference lol.

My insurance is sky high (my 1st year NCB is due this Nov) and I'm proud to be driving a GT-t, which is totally stock standard :thumbsup:

It is fast enough for me anyway, but one day a nice R32 or R34 GTR is on the cards


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

nickdesign said:


> Most people who see it think it is a GTR, and I have to spend more time correcting them explaining the difference lol.
> 
> 
> It is fast enough for me anyway, but one day a nice R32 or R34 GTR is on the cards


Its a skyline! Nuff said!:thumbsup:


----------



## bazza1 (Aug 18, 2007)

*GTR Badge*

Whilst taking my girlfriend home Today I saw a toyota celica with a GTR badge on the back. Fella driving it thought he was really cool as well ! :chairshot

Wish I had been driving my 32 instead of my astra workhorse Lol. 


Baz


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

There's no need to put GTR badges on GTS-t's/GT-t's as they are a formidable car in their own rights.

TBH, I'd rather the people who know their Jap cars, know that I have a fast GTS-t rather than a GTR.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

bazza1 said:


> Whilst taking my girlfriend home Today I saw a toyota celica with a GTR badge on the back. Fella driving it thought he was really cool as well ! :chairshot
> 
> Wish I had been driving my 32 instead of my astra workhorse Lol.
> 
> ...


I have a feeling that there was a GTR version of the Celica. It was a Japanese market version and either the round headlight or pop-up headlight version.

My memory is sketchy but I think it was FWD and none turbo.


----------



## konvert (Jun 22, 2010)

bazza1 said:


> Whilst taking my girlfriend home Today I saw a toyota celica with a GTR badge on the back. Fella driving it thought he was really cool as well ! :chairshot
> 
> Wish I had been driving my 32 instead of my astra workhorse Lol.
> 
> ...


pwnt. 

you can get celica gtrs.


----------



## bazza1 (Aug 18, 2007)

*Celica GTR*

I stand corrected then. :bowdown1:


Baz :thumbsup:


----------



## Lubo69GTR (Mar 4, 2010)

mattysupra said:


> To be fair i have no issue with people say fitting a GTR spoiler or bumper maybe.
> 
> Its just putting the badge on that pee's me off. I dont know why but it really does my head in LOL.
> 
> ...



The reason may be because I've never seen a badge that look's as nice as a GTR badge :shy: Just my thought


----------



## godzilladom (Sep 3, 2009)

Darren-mac said:


> My gt-t could pass as a gtr without a shadow of a doubt, wider arches, wings, veilside kit etc etc but there will NEVER be a gtr badge on it. Ever. I couldn't afford a gtr so i bought a gt-t, i thought it looked too long and weak so beefed it up with the arches (which by the way were a nightmare to fit) and kit. It looks very nice now, its individual and done to my taste. The gt-t is a great driving car but thr gtr is in a different league, i can't honestly explain why i would never put a gtr badge on it, i know i just wouldn't.





mattysupra said:


> To be fair i have no issue with people say fitting a GTR spoiler or bumper maybe.
> 
> Its just putting the badge on that pee's me off. I dont know why but it really does my head in LOL.
> 
> ...





SPEED MERCHANT said:


> So this topic has emerged its head again
> 
> 
> So for the record ...
> ...


I agree with all of you...
I posted this before I even saw this thread... lol.....




WHY DO IT?
It's a GTS and you've not even put a GTR kit on it??!:chairshot

My mate had a 1.4 astra and drove around with a GSI badge on and I used to go mental at him...
The fact is, when people do it, the people that know that car/model will know its fake and think your a DICK, and the people that don't know the difference prob don't know the car and therfore don't care!
There's a guy on my road who bought a new 5 series - He spent £15,ooo! on M5 body parts and wheels etc and spray money ... the whole hog, but then stuck a F**KIN M5 badge on the back... what a plonker! you've just spent £15K+ the £35K for the car on a fake car??!!:lamer:
I once put an M3 front bumper on my E36 328ci, but never fitted an M3 Badge, because it wasn't an M3... I have a 32GTR and suprisingly I don't have a Lambo badge on it, cos it's not a lambo

Don't even get me started on the Fake Ferrari's based on MR2'suke:

on the way to work this morning


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

You're so annoyed you've posted the same pictures and ranted three times in one morning??:lamer:


----------



## godzilladom (Sep 3, 2009)

Wills_GunR33 said:


> It annoys me too but i can see why people do it.
> Pulled up next to a Nissan micra with a GTR badge on last week. So wish i was in my GTR. I so wanted to strike up the conversation 'So how are you finding your RB26 engined micra then? Stroker by any chance?'


LOL - he's here... I was behind him a few months ago.... Thought it might be some Unicorn GTR


----------



## Chris Wilson (Aug 20, 2001)

How many people put a GTS-t badge on a GTR, that's what I want to know?  I put a GTR boot lid on my R33 GTS-t and spent an hour carefully removing the GTR badge to sell to someone who worried about such things


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

godzilladom said:


> LOL - he's here... I was behind him a few months ago.... Thought it might be some Unicorn GTR



He hee, your on a mission today buddy. this GTS drivers really hit a nerve :chuckle:. Remind me never to annoy you or miss badge up one of my cars 
Brilliant....


----------



## godzilladom (Sep 3, 2009)

tonigmr2 said:


> You're so annoyed you've posted the same pictures and ranted three times in one morning??:lamer:


that's what a rant is:blahblah:


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

They are two different cars there is no point putting a GTR badge on the GTS, the GTS should be modified in its own way and the GTR should be modified in its own way.

Its like putting a S80 emblem on my 850 :chuckle:


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

godzilladom said:


> LOL - he's here... I was behind him a few months ago.... Thought it might be some Unicorn GTR


You`ll never know their might be a fully built 2.8l Stroker with T51R in it


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

What i find most annoying is they are never OEM Nissan badges, but instead cheapo knockoffs from Ebay.

Thery'd look shit on a GTR!


----------



## Guile (Jul 23, 2011)

LOL I think it's cool to put it on a non-skyline, because everyone knows it's a joke. But those that put GT-R badges on non-GTR skylines are douchebag posers. Don't fake the funk. There is absolutely nothing wrong with a GTS.


----------



## nickdesign (Feb 9, 2009)

Guile said:


> LOL I think it's cool to put it on a non-skyline, because everyone knows it's a joke. But those that put GT-R badges on non-GTR skylines are douchebag posers. Don't fake the funk. There is absolutely nothing wrong with a GTS.


I agree with this, I've got a R34 GTT and wouldn't dream of putting a GTR badge on it. I always liked the R34 shape, especially the back lights, but can no way afford a GTR. Often joe-public say, "nice GTR mate", and I spend more time explaining it is not a GTR then actually telling them about my car.

Strangely the previous Japanese owner of my car removed the GT-t badge, but I assume he just preferred the clean look. 

Although I aspire to own a GTR at £20k+, I think the GTT is great car for £6-8k


----------



## scunick (May 29, 2011)

Reminds me of a similar thread on an SA forum.... really really really.... is your life so free of joy that you can only feel better about your car by lying about what it is... in such a way that those that know, will know that you are pulling the piss...
I just don get it!:chairshot


----------



## Praetor (Jan 16, 2010)

I actually agree with the OP

I still remember back in my days when you wouldnt find a car without a 16v sticker on their rear bumper, or a turbo sticker on their rear window... never quite understood it!


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

I know this is a really old thread but there's a cheap GTR on eBay : http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=261866907364


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

God there's so much wrong with that whole ad it actually annoys me.


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

Spotted this owner in the westmidlands, had to have a chuckle !!


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

R33 GTS-4 is quite rare.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

GTR branding has become synonymous with every man and his dog as well as chavs so it is no surprise really. Maybe it's more of a UK thing? 

Just like the XR and RS that attracted the wrong sorts.


----------



## geoffree (May 16, 2010)

Maybe the GTS4 has been fitted with GTR running gear?
I think it's more of a Jap. trend than elsewhere. 
Neighbour just imported a 34 GTT and it came with GTR bits everywhere. 
Compliance must have been interesting.


----------



## The Mighty Clam (Apr 22, 2015)

I saw a Honda Civic the other day with a Type R badge sitting proudly on the bootlid. Sadly they never made a Type R in that model of Civic. I also saw a BMW 323, that had the 323 badge still on it, but the opposite side had M3 boldly on display.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

*Why lie about GTS-t's being fake Skyline GT-R's FFS??*



geoffree said:


> *I think it's more of a Jap. trend than elsewhere.*


_Sadly this just aint true geoffree!_ 

I know this account of mine below is not the same as putting GT-R badges on vehicles that are not GT-R's but its kind of the same fake boasting principle if not worse IMHO....Here's the long story :-

A friend and I went to a "local meet" organised by one of the Skyline Owners forums last year and my Area Rep has a super clear red 1994 L-plated ER33 with a full after market bodykit fitted to it. This de-badged car causes me no offence what so ever but said deluded Owner went through all the trouble of buying the OE Nissan *"GT-R"* embossed key for it and makes sure that *EVERYONE* and I mean *EVERYONE* sees these keys that are proudly put on public display at every single opportunity imaginably possible.

Anyway...At the final stop on the trip to a pub in Bath, One of the Bar Staff serving us there commented on this Area Reps nice looking GT-R ignition key. This prompted said Skyline GTS-t Owner to spout on and on total utter rubbish about how fantastic and awesomely fast his 4WD _Skyline GT-R_ was!!!:blahblah::blahblah::blahblah:

WTF?! Tut-tut-tut!:runaway:

Not long after this day out I was with my Father in my BCNR33 visiting a local Car Sales whilst Dad was searching for a new car to buy and the Sales person asked me if I'd seen the L-reg "Skyline GT-R" about our area on my travels? After a full description of the vehicle was given to me, I explained to him that the car in question was not a real GT-R and I asked Him why He thought it was. Turns out He had also met this Area Rep and the Car Salesman again had also been told the lie by the Owner that it was a giant killing Godzilla of a Skyline GT-R!

This lie gave the Car Sales Fella a very poor impression of all Skyline GT-R's from then on because He told me that His Brothers Civic Type R was faster than this specific GTS-t was, So He didn't understand what all the fuss over Skyline GT-R's being special was about?!:banned:

This lot was only the beginning in the past two years of the number of car enthusiasts since talking to me about Skylines out of the blue and asking if I've seen the other red _"Skyline GT-R"_ in the vicinity or even met its confused Owner on my travels. So Guys/Gals, if a Skyline Clubs Area Representative is bigging up His cars street credibility by lying about its so called GT-R heritage....What hope is there for the average kid with a twenty year old £300 Micra.


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

R32 Combat said:


> R33 GTS-4 is quite rare.


GTR GTS-4 is even rarer!


----------



## BIGALR33 (Jun 12, 2005)

Sod that, I want a new Gts25t sticker. Anyone know who does these? My car had it removed before I purchased it..

Would FAST have a part number for this sticker?

Al


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

BIGALR33 said:


> *Sod that, I want a new Gts25t sticker. Anyone know who does these? My car had it removed before I purchased it..
> 
> Would FAST have a part number for this sticker?*


Go one better than a poxy sticker BIGALR33 and get the badge instead mate!:thumbsup:

NISSAN SKYLINE R32 R33 R34 Gts25t Badges fit Gtst GTR Badge gts25t | eBay

HTH!


----------



## BIGALR33 (Jun 12, 2005)

Yeah, that actually looks alright.. I was expecting it to look tacky and wanted to keep it original, but I might just get me one of those..

It says it also fits a GTR if anyone's interested lol


----------

